#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  Can someone explain what is Big Data Analytics?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Big Data collect all the data that come into the business.
Through analytics we can get significant value from it.


Can someone explain me about Big Data Analytics?


Thank you!

----------


## Lorraine

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Big Data capture all the data that streams into the business.
> Through analytics we can get significant value from it.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain me about Big Data Analytics?
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Simply, big data analytics is the process of examining large and varied data sets.
That is to uncover hidden patterns unknown co-relations,Market trends and customer preferences.

----------


## Moana

> Simply, big data analytics is the process of examining large and varied data sets.
> That is to uncover hidden patterns unknown co-relations,Market trends and customer preferences.



Big data analytics is the process of examining large and varied data sets -- i.e., big data -- to uncover hidden patterns, unknown correlations, market trends, customer preferences and other useful information that can help organizations make more-informed business decisions.

----------


## Bhavya

> Simply, big data analytics is the process of examining large and varied data sets.
> That is to uncover hidden patterns unknown co-relations,Market trends and customer preferences.


 Lorraine,Thank you for explaining big data analytics, Now I get a idea about Big data analytics.

----------


## Bhavya

> Big data analytics is the process of examining large and varied data sets -- i.e., big data -- to uncover hidden patterns, unknown correlations, market trends, customer preferences and other useful information that can help organizations make more-informed business decisions.


Thanks For the explanation shivani, Agree big data analytics help to take more relevant business decisions

----------

